# Massey Harris 444 Oil Filter



## bellahszoo (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello, I am in desperate need to find out where to buy an oil filter for a Massey Harris 444 Diesel. I've looked all over the internet and there are filters for every other Massey Harris tractor out there EXCEPT the one I need for the 444. 

What I noticed is that they changed the filter style to like a canister-style? I don't know. 

My dad is restoring this tractor and now all he needs is the oil filter.

Any help would be awesome. Thank you for your time.


----------

